# Frozen Yogurt Treat



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Frosty Paws
by Nanny Carols

32 ounces of plain yogurt (Non-fat)
1 mash banana
2 T. peanut butter
2 T. honey

DIRECTIONS
Blend in blender and freeze in ice cube trays or whatever. I use paper cups and small plastic containers.

Linda's note: I did not have a blender....so, I used a mixer (mash banana, add peanut butter- mix with mixer, then add the yogurt). I used ice cube trays (3).

Dexter had one treat tonight and licked and licked and finally chomped on the frozen treat until it was gone. So, this treat is a success! Good thing because there are 3 trays of them left!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds Great! I'm going to give his a try...


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet Moxie would even like these if I left out the honey. Thanks.


----------

